
Mercedes-Benz onboard logic unit (OLU) source code leaks online - YungSven
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mercedes-benz-onboard-logic-unit-olu-source-code-leaks-online/
======
rad_gruchalski
„The researcher says he downloaded more than 580 Git repositories from the
company's server, which he made publicly available over the weekend, uploading
the files in several locations such as file-hosting service MEGA, the Internet
Archive, and on his own GitLab server.”

Good luck in the court.

~~~
ornornor
> On the other hand, the GitLab server allowed anyone to register an account,
> which some could interpret as being an open system. Furthermore, source code
> that ZDNet reviewed earlier today did not contain warnings that this was
> proprietary technology.

We’ll see.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
Definitely. If it’s not prohibited, that does not mean it is allowed. If the
repos had licenses, he must have knew what he was downloading. If the repos
had no licenses, one has to assume no attribution - proprietary.

It would be reasonable if he downloaded one repo and notified the server
maintainers that something is off. But he downloaded 580 repos and posted the
files to mega and others. That’s criminal.

